# Stick Insects



## angelsar (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi, i've just purchased 4 Parapachymorpha zomproi nymphs (Thai stick insects). I have being doing all the research I can to make their existence as comfortable as possible. Unfortunately, some say that they only eat bramble and others say bramble, oak, rose, privet, ivy, even lettuce. What can I feed them to ensure they grow to healthy egg laying adults?


----------



## kaz (Jan 12, 2008)

We feed ours on bramble or privet and spray the vegetation every day as well. I was surprised how fast they grow. We have only got 2 and there are no eggs as yet so perhaps we need some more


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

angelsar said:


> Hi, i've just purchased 4 Parapachymorpha zomproi nymphs (Thai stick insects). I have being doing all the research I can to make their existence as comfortable as possible. Unfortunately, some say that they only eat bramble and others say bramble, oak, rose, privet, ivy, even lettuce. What can I feed them to ensure they grow to healthy egg laying adults?


its some years since i had stick insects but i fed mine privet as for them laying eggs mine laid loads but none ever hatched


----------



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

Only a few stick insect species (the common Indian stick insect and the Peruvian Black stick insect) eat privet, most of the others only eat bramble leaves. This question keeps cropping up on the "Ask Professor Phasmid" page ( a Question and Answer page mainly about stick insects) on the website Small-Life Supplies for stick insects and cages)


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi i used to keep these as a child until one day,at school i looked at one under a microscopethey looked really creepy with big teethnever held one again


----------



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

Stick insects don't have teeth - what you saw must have been their mandibles.


----------



## Taz Devil (Apr 29, 2008)

The following species are known to eat Privet if you are finding it difficult to get Bramble:-

Carausius morosus
Pseudophasma rufipes
Pseudophasma bispinosum
Anisomorpha paromalus
Malacomorpha jamaicana
Malacomorpha cyllarum
Bacteria ferula
Pseudophasma menius
Stheneboea repudiosa
Pseudophasma velutinum
Pseudophasma castaneum
Peruphasma schultei
Lonchodes philippinicus


----------



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

People should be careful about keeping the privet-eating stick insects that spray chemicals because these can cause breathing problems in people and dogs! Indian stick insects (Carausius morosus) do not do this but there are dangerous ones out there, including at least two on your list Taz! I don't think the dangerous ones should be sold as pets. The topic of dangerous stick insects keeps cropping up on Small-Life Supplies for stick insects and cages on the "Ask Professor Phasmid" page. There are lots of safe types of stick insect to keep and so why put yourself and your other pets at risk?


----------



## Taz Devil (Apr 29, 2008)

Acrophylla said:


> Small-Life Supplies for stick insects and cages[/url] on the "Ask Professor Phasmid" page.


Are you an affiliate for this site because you have quoted them 3 times as far as I can see and as the site is a commercial site then I would say this is advertising. If you need information about stick insects then the best place to go is the Phasmid Study Group site, these are the people that keep, breed and study hundreds of Phasmid Species.

The list I gave may contain some that spray. But all I did was list the Phasmids that eat privet.

For more information and help users could try any of these sites:-
The Insect Store Phasmid Boards (Yes I am a member of this site)
The Phasmid Study Group 
Phasmania
Phasmatania
Bugs in Cyberspace

hope this helps


----------



## bugboyjoshsmum (Feb 16, 2009)

My son has had two bud wings (Phaenopharos khaoyaiensis) since September they are both laying eggs. Do I have to do anything special to the eggs to get them to hatch? I have left some in the bottom of the tank on the bark chipping floor and I also have some in the airing cupboard.

Any tips greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

I always keep my stick insect eggs in a separate container. I find it best to lightly mist the Phenaphorus eggs with water, but only very lightly becuase too much water makes them go mouldy!:crazy:


----------



## PetKid (May 3, 2009)

I Have Six Common Stick Insects And My Step-Mum Had Two Indian Stick Insects And the Like Branchs of privet rapped at the bottom ith a wet tissue and wrap that in cling film so it stays fresh they like to eat it and climb on it also they eat Ivy So Yours Should Do The Same Lol Good Luck (What are There Names?):biggrin:


----------



## posiedon (Jul 21, 2014)

kaz said:


> We feed ours on bramble or privet and spray the vegetation every day as well. I was surprised how fast they grow. We have only got 2 and there are no eggs as yet so perhaps we need more:
> 
> have you got a male and a female or 2 females because not all species of stick insect are parthonogenic


----------



## posiedon (Jul 21, 2014)

I read somewhere you keep the eggs in the same conditions as the adult and sprag every 5 days to keep it slightly moist


----------



## just a zoologist (Mar 24, 2017)

sorry i dont know but i think from my point of view if you feed them Bramble they will eat it


----------



## emma360 (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi I have just joined this site , I cant find the thread which originally got me to join but I will ask a couple of questions if ok , I read on here today that there are some type of stick insects that are in the wild ( I live in Cornwall) today I found what I think I a baby stick insect on my car window in was parked near a bush I think it was there its about a inch long , and bright green , it wobbles from side to side but only did it once , - its tiny !! How is best to look after it ? Anyone know what type it could be ? Or is just a normal garden bug xx


----------



## AnneMarie Thomson (Jan 3, 2020)

Sounds very much like a baby stickie!!


----------

